# FreeCAD  - QT5-speech



## fernandel (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi!

I want to install cad/freecad and it pulls accessibility/qt5-speech which doesn't build (yet):

```
===>  Configuring for qt5-speech-5.12.1
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/.build
echo 'CMAKE_MODULE_TESTS = -' > /usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/.build/.qmake.cache
echo 'QMAKE_LIBDIR_FLAGS = -L/usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/.build/lib' >> /usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/.build/.qmake.cache
echo 'QMAKE_DEFAULT_LIBDIRS = /usr/local/lib' >> /usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/.build/.qmake.cache
echo 'QMAKE_DEFAULT_INCDIRS = /usr/local/include' >> /usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/.build/.qmake.cache
Info: creating stash file /usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/.build/.qmake.stash
Checking for flite... yes
Checking for flite_alsa... yes
Reading /usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/qtspeech-everywhere-src-5.12.1/src/src.pro [/usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/.build/src]
Reading /usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/qtspeech-everywhere-src-5.12.1/src/tts/tts.pro [/usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/.build/src/tts]
Reading /usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/qtspeech-everywhere-src-5.12.1/src/plugins/plugins.pro [/usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/.build/src/plugins]
  Reading /usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/qtspeech-everywhere-src-5.12.1/src/plugins/tts/tts.pro [/usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/.build/src/plugins/tts]
   Reading /usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/qtspeech-everywhere-src-5.12.1/src/plugins/tts/speechdispatcher/speechdispatcher.pro [/usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/.build/src/plugins/tts/speechdispatcher]
   Reading /usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/qtspeech-everywhere-src-5.12.1/src/plugins/tts/flite/flite.pro [/usr/ports/accessibility/qt5-speech/work/.build/src/plugins/tts/flite]
Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: multimedia
*** Error code 3
```
I do not know and why FreeCAD needs this port and is it possible to built withou, please?

Thank you.


----------



## chrbr (Feb 17, 2019)

Dear fernandel,
just for information, there is a discussion ongoing on the freebsd-ports mailing list. May be you know that already, may be not. I have not followed that carefully. But one side topic is related to qt5 stuff. May be it is worth to check. If not please forgive me regarding the noise .


----------



## fernandel (Feb 17, 2019)

chrbr said:


> Dear fernandel,
> just for information, there is a discussion ongoing on the freebsd-ports mailing list. May be you know that already, may be not. I have not followed that carefully. But one side topic is related to qt5 stuff. May be it is worth to check. If not please forgive me regarding the noise .


Yes, there are big discussion but there were not answer why FreeCAD needs accessibility/qt5-speech and other not to CAD related ports. Or I do not understand.


----------



## hukadan (Feb 17, 2019)

tl; dr; It comes from the devel/pyside2 dependency of cad/freecad.

I think the following part of the discussion answers your question (source: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2019-February/115528.html):


> FreeCAD uses Qt for it's GUI (and a CAD system without GUI is
> somewhat 1980ish). Formerly it used Qt4, but as that is going
> away in four weeks, I switched it over to Qt5 - that's an option
> with FreeCAD (and a little rough at the edges, see files/),
> ...


----------



## fernandel (Feb 17, 2019)

Wozzeck.Live said:


> The point is not to wonder why FreeCad needs qt5-speech, and try to override it, the point is to know why qt5-speech doesn't build on your system.
> If you don't succeed in compiling Firefox because you are not able to compile  Xorg, just explain us if trying to override Xorg will solve your problem ?
> 
> ---
> ...


and the aswer is:
"
Moin moin

Looks like we need to add some options to toggle the tts plugins
deterministically.
I'll look into it.


mfg Tobias"


----------

